# Algae ID with Photo?



## pintailale (Jun 19, 2006)

I just planted my tank and got my lights set up on a 10 hour timer. It is low tech has no C02 or ferts but has Eco-Complete. I have 10 plants. This algae just started growing on my filter intake. I thought it might GSA but its not green it's brown. Can anyone tell me what it is and how to remedy it. Thank you for your help.
http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j3/pintailale/Misc-1.jpg


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

It looks like it might be diatom algae, which should go away in a few weeks.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Agreed. Typically most new setups have this algae issue, but thankfully it doesn't last long. It will go away in about a week. Increasing flow and cleaning out your filter will help reduce and clean it up faster.

-John N.


----------



## pintailale (Jun 19, 2006)

Does it get worse before it goes away? Because it is spreading across the floor of my tank. By more flow do you mean a powerhead? I thought that would reduce my C02? Thanks for your help.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

In order to have CO2 enriched water available to all of the plants you just about have to have good circulation of water in the tank. And, a powerhead will do that. My experience was that my CO2 usage went up when I added the powerhead, and it does cause the water surface to be in motion, not ripples, but the bubbles and debris does move around constantly. When I set up my next tank, a 45 gallon one I will start with the powerhead in place so I will see if I get a diatom algae outbreak like I had setting up the 29 gallon tank.


----------

